# Top 5 Cymbal Companies



## indieguitarist (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys I did top 5 drum companies now I'm doing the top 5 cymbals. Heres mine

1.Zildjian(All their cymbals, from low end to high end, crash to china, sound good.)
2.Meinl(Also great overall cymbals)
3.Wuhan(Greatest china's ever made, everything else blows)
4.Paiste(Great Crashes and hi-hats)
5.TRX(a smaller brand of cymbals but still sound good)


----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 4, 2010)

There isn't really that many companies to choose from.

1. Zild
2 Sabian
3 Paiste
4 Meinl
5 UFIP - old school out of buisness.


----------



## Necky379 (Jul 5, 2010)

#1 sabian


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 5, 2010)

True Canadian made products with heart, soul and endless years of experience poured into every cymbal. Sabian.


----------



## Andii (Jul 5, 2010)

I've noticed that each of the biggest companies have some stand out cymbals somewhere in their lines. Zildjian has a ride that stands out to me and Sabian has an awesome bell. Paiste has the best crashes and I like Wuhan chinas better than their more expensive counterparts. 

It's hard to put them in order because of that. Mixing the best parts of all the brands will get you the strongest array.


----------



## Gamba (Jul 5, 2010)

WHAT???? Dude, add Istanbul to your list man!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 5, 2010)

No Soultone love? They make amazing cymbals.
Better than anything else in my opinion with their Custom Brilliant line.


----------



## Inkursion (Jul 10, 2010)

1. Meinl
2. Meinl
3. Meinl
4. Meinl
5. Sabian


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 14, 2010)

Apparently I'm insane, but I can't stand Wuhan chinas. They sound like beating a piece of scrap metal with a claw hammer. I can't remember which model, but my favorite china is made by Zildjian.


----------



## Splees (Aug 15, 2010)

I like some of the wuhan chinas. they tend to fall apart under a month though. if you're lucky you will get one that lasts a year or two.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, they definitely aren't durable. Our old drummer broke one the first practice he used it haha


----------



## Groove (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone here tried saluda cymbals? I have 15" hats, 17" and 19" crashes and 22" ride with a dry bell from their earthworks series. At the time when i bought them the exchange rate between the £ and $ was amazing so i got them for a lot cheaper than i might have gotten them had i left it a couple of years. Each series has a different finish and as far as i know they are all made from b20 bronze. Check them out, Custom Cymbals For Custom Musicians by Saluda


----------



## Drewcifer (Oct 19, 2010)

Ive owned Sabians for about 7-8 years now and are still in good shape and sound. .. Although I also have owned a Zildjian for about 4-5 years and it fell apart and is crap.
So, for me through experience id have to go with Sabian, but i also have not tried any other brands due to being pooooooor . . . .. . . .


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 21, 2010)

So many great companies with individual qualities.
Hi-Hats:
Fast: Meinl 
Warm and chimy: UFIP
Dark and strong: Istanbul and Paiste

Crashes: Istanbul, Meinl, Sabian, Zildjian, 

China: Wuhan, Meinl, Sabian, Paiste, Istanbul

Splashes and effects: Paiste, UFIP, Meinl, Zildjian

Rides: Istanbul, Paiste, Sabian, Zildjian, UFIP.


----------

